# Cleaning it up



## rollfaster (Sep 11, 2018)

63 date on the SA 3-speed hub. Western Flyer “London Flyer”. Cleaning this up for a friend. He bought the bike because it reminds him of the one he had that his parents bought new for him in 64. Anyone know anything about these?


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 11, 2018)

It's a Raleigh-made bike for Western Auto stores. The American stores (and the Canadian) could order Raleigh products and have a specific brand/logo put on it as a contract order. Rear matching rack and the bag are nice pieces to have. These bikes usually don't have a matched rack and usually the bag is long gone after 50+ years.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 11, 2018)

Thanks Mike. Unfortunately the bag was chewed on by mice or something. The whole bottom was destroyed, but the rack is very nice.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 16, 2018)

rollfaster said:


> Thanks Mike. Unfortunately the bag was chewed on by mice or something. The whole bottom was destroyed, but the rack is very nice.




I have a great bag if you're interested.
The Brooks faux-leather box, satin-lined that looks just like the original leather boxes.
Thought I would be able to use it on my Lenton, but there's no way I can hang it right with my tall overhung saddle.
It's exactly the same size as this Brooks Milbrook, but designed to sit square.
I'll sell it for what I paid - $60 shipped - they were $175 when Brooks was selling them.
maybe can get some photos...




here we go, took some photos and posted them on in the classifieds
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/brooks-faux-leather-boxy-saddle-bag.139423/


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 16, 2018)

Thanks, the owner said he’s just going to throw it in a display room. Appreciate it. Didn’t clean up all that great.


----------

